# Musical swap meet!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Somebody posted on another thread that they would give up the entire works of Vivaldi for the Ring, and feel they had profited by the exchange. That brings up an interesting question. What if individual works and the entire outputs of composers were being randomly zapped out of existence? The only way you could keep anything would be to trade something else away to others -- to a willing trader, mind you.

What would you trade away -- forever -- in order to keep what -- forever?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

4,33 for Schumann's piano concerto


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

But do you really think you could find any willing takers?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A greater and trickier challenge would be if you had the power to erase all copies in print, the scores and recordings, without removing anything critical to the direction future music took.

You could probably eliminate a host of later romantic Russian composers, writing more of the same ole same ole, while original but stimulating nothing, but not, say, Scriabin, whatever one thought of Scriabin.

Remove Vivaldi, and you radically alter what Bach came up with, etc. etc.

Good luck to those who wish to play the game.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

(replaced by next post)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> A greater and trickier challenge would be if you had the power to erase all copies in print, the scores and recordings, without removing anything critical to the direction future music took.


Let's assume that is the case.



PetrB said:


> Good luck to those who wish to play the game.


 Of course, those who do not play the game will end up with no classical music at all. The only way to keep anything is to trade something else away!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I would trade KenOC's life for additional years of Schubert's life.

Just joking!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> I would trade KenOC's life for additional years of Schubert's life.
> 
> Just joking!!


I wonder what early Germanic romantic music would sound like with a Texan accent?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd swap exclusivity for diversity any day.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I would trade all music written before 1750 for all music written afterward. (Yes, I'd miss some, but all in all would feel I got the better of the trade.)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd trade the entire output of Vivaldi for the Ride of the Valkyries alone .


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I will trade........................

Ahh........ I know................. * My soul*

For all classical music


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Offered: anything and everything by Handel.
Wanted: anything and everything by Mahler.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> I would trade KenOC's life for additional years of Schubert's life.
> 
> Just joking!!


At my age, even I might think that's a good deal.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I read *Musical Swamp Meet* in the title and thought we were gonna jaw and carry on about Creedence Clearwater Revival.

Ah, well.

I've got a complete set of Scriabin works and raise you all of Tchaikovsky to be allowed to keep all of Beethoven (except Rage Over a Lost Penny and Wellington's Victory, and I'll even throw in Fidelio for free).


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Offered: anything and everything by Handel.
> Wanted: anything and everything by Mahler.


I'll give you the Ressurection symphony for Water Music, Royal Fireworks Music, and the Concerti Grossi.

While I'm at it, I've got some Beethoven symphonies I'm not using. I'll bid 7 and 9 for Strauss's tone poems.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ahammel said:


> While I'm at it, I've got some Beethoven symphonies I'm not using. I'll bid 7 and 9 for Strauss's tone poems.


Done deal. You now have the tone poems, I have Beethoven 7 and 9. None have been zapped yet. But the zapping will start pretty soon, so people better get swapping. Once those Bach Cantatas have been zapped, they're gone!

A clarification. Ahammel made an offer and I accepted. He now has SOLE ownership of Strauss's tone poems, and I have sole ownership of Beethoven's 7 & 9. Nobody else has these or can have them unless we trade them away. And these works cannot be zapped.

Everything else is still fair game, subject to zapping unless claimed through a trade, an offer and acceptance. And the zapping will start... ZAP! Sorry, Brahms's symphonies are now gone. They don't exist, you no longer have them, you cannot offer them in trade...Best make haste.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Might I offer every last military march ever written just to secure every last scrap of Handel?


----------

